# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Alleen Vragen (naar idee van De Lamas)

## Petra717

*Tijd voor een nieuw spel!* 

Dit spel heet *ALLEEN VRAGEN* (naar idee van De Lamas)
Het is heel eenvoudig, maar het vraagt net iets meer aandacht dan het _Associëren topic_ :Wink: . 

De bedoeling als volgt; we gaan elkaar alleen vragen stellen, met als thema MediCity GezondheidsForums 
Jullie kunnen net als bij het _Associëren_ reageren op de laatste reactie (in dit geval dus de laatste vraag :Wink: ) Bijvoorbeeld: 
*Waar is je zus? 
Is ze niet bij jou dan?*

*Spelregels: 
* Één vraag per keer.
* Alleen met vraag reageren.*

Even warm draaien? bekijk dan deze filmpjes op youtube. Je kunt ze vinden door de onderstaande titels in te voeren op Youtube.com: 
De Lamas alleen maar vragen
De Lamas met alleen vragen met Guus Meeuwis 
De Lamas met alleen vragen met Georgina Verbaan 
De Lamas met alleen vragen met Daphne Deckers

Succes AND have fun!!!
Petra

----------


## Petra717

Ik zal wel even van start gaan :Wink: 

*Ben jij gezond?* 
wie geeft antwoord op mijn vraag met een antwoord??

Knuffel,
petra

----------


## becky

Wat is gezond?

----------


## Felice

Hoe moet je gezond zijn?

----------


## Petra717

Kun jij mij dat vertellen?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoezo, wist je dat nog niet dan?

----------


## Petra717

Wat moest ik weten dan?

----------


## Déylanna

Ben je dat nou alweer vergeten?

----------


## Petra717

Wil je me het nog een keer uitleggen?

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,wil jij me nog een keer uitleggen wat Medicity voor jou betekent?

----------


## Déylanna

Denk je dat het voor mij meer betekent dan voor jou?

----------


## Petra717

Maakt het uit dat MedCity meer voor mij betekent dan?

----------


## Déylanna

Nee, maar kun je precies schrijven wat het nou echt voor je betekent?

----------


## Petra717

Geeft het jou ook een gevoel, dat je er toe doet, dat je blij bent dat je andere kunt helpen en je ziet dat men hier elkaar helpt?

----------


## Déylanna

Mijn geeft het zeker zo'n gevoel, maar denk je dat anderen het ook zo ervaren?

----------


## Petra717

Denk je niet dat anderen blij zijn met een antwoord?

----------


## Déylanna

Dat denk ik wel, anders meld je je hier toch niet aan?

----------


## Petra717

Je kunt je toch ook om een andere reden aanmelden?

----------


## Déylanna

Zou je een reden kunnen noemen?  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Zou dit de reden niet kunnen zijn; MediCityleden helpen en steunen elkaar ??

----------


## Petra717

Gebeurt dat dan?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop van wel,hoop jij dat dan niet?

----------


## Déylanna

Ik hoop zeker van wel, maar zeker weten kun je het toch niet??

----------


## Agnes574

zeker weten kun je het niet ,maar wat kun je wél zeker weten??

----------


## Petra717

Zou je alles zeker willen weten?

----------


## Agnes574

Zou jij niet willen weten wat de toekomst brengt?

----------


## Déylanna

Heb jij zo'n glazen bol?

----------


## Agnes574

Geloof jij in de werking van zo'n glazen bol?

----------


## Déylanna

Niet echt, maar ze zeggen toch altijd dat er meer is tussen hemel en aarde?

----------


## Petra717

Wie gelooft er hier dat er meer is tussen hemel en aarde?

----------


## Déylanna

Jij geloofde daar toch in?

----------


## Petra717

Ja, maar geloof jij dat ook?

----------


## Déylanna

Misschien wel, denk jij dat ik er in geloof?

----------


## Petra717

Geloof jij dat ik geloof wat jij gelooft dat wat ik ook geloof?

----------


## Déylanna

Uhhhhh, bleef het woordje 'geloof' op je toetsenbord hangen??

----------


## Petra717

welk toetsenbord?

----------


## Déylanna

Heb jij soms een PC zonder toetsenbord?

----------


## Petra717

Toetsenbord?? Waar dient dat voor?  :Wink: 

(een rammelkast ken ik wel :Big Grin: )

----------


## Déylanna

Je kent toch wel zo'n plat ding met ongeveer 110 toetsen erop?

----------


## Petra717

Bedoel je een piano?  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Sinds wanneer is een piano plat ?

----------


## Petra717

De toesten zijn toch plat? je weet wel zo'n rij met witte toetsen en een paar zwarte.die er uit pliepen.. of is dat van een keyboard?

----------


## Déylanna

Uhhh, een keyboard? Was dat dan????  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Heb je een beetje verstand van techniek?

----------


## Déylanna

Als ik wil weten wat een keyboard is, moet je dan een techneut zijn??  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Moet je een techneut zijn om je eigen ik te kunnen vinden??

----------


## Petra717

Heb je je eigen ik dan nóg niet gevonden?

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb het al wel gevonden, maar vond jij die zoektocht ernaar ook zo moelijk?  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

zoektocht was inderdaad lastig, maar vind je het niet moeilijker om het vast te houden?

----------


## Déylanna

Met hulp lukt toch bijna alles?

----------


## Petra717

Welke stukje dan niet?

----------


## Déylanna

Had ik het over een 'stukje'??

----------


## Petra717

Stukje is toch dat gedeelte tussen bijna en alles?

----------


## Déylanna

Vind je het goed als ik dat effe ga opzoeken in de boeken???

----------


## Petra717

Hoe lang duurt dat?

----------


## Déylanna

Heb je vijf minuutjes?

----------


## Petra717

lukt het ook in 1 minuutje?

----------


## Déylanna

Zal ik proberen of het ook in een seconde kan?

----------


## Petra717

Heb je het nou echt zó hoog van jezelf?

----------


## Déylanna

Kun je die vraag van je even nader uitleggen??

----------


## Agnes574

Is die vraag wel relevant??

----------


## Petra717

twijfelt u daar nog over?

----------


## Déylanna

Twijfel over vragen is toch geen ongezonde actie, of wel?

----------


## Agnes574

twijfelen is toch niet zo goed toch?

----------


## Déylanna

Is jou nooit gezegd dat er ook gezonde twijfel bestaat?  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

gezonde twijfel is goed, maar teveel (negatief) twijfelen toch niet??

----------


## Déylanna

Ben je het met me eens dat je beter (helemaal) niet kan twijfelen?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik twijfel eigenlijk niet vaak,jij wel??

----------


## Liessa

Ik twijfel soms over de toekomst (de aarde,het milieu,geweld,etc)...jij ook of niet??

----------


## Agnes574

Ja, dat is iets waar ik me ook zorgen over maak...maar denk je niet dat iedereen zich daar zorgen over maakt??

----------


## Petra717

hoe zou het zijn als niemand zich zorgen maakte?

----------


## Agnes574

Als niemand zich zorgen maakte,maar enkel zou genieten van het hier en nu;zou dat niet heerlijk zijn??

----------


## Petra717

Heerlijk wel, maar ook realistisch?

----------


## Agnes574

Is er iets dat écht realistisch is??

----------


## Déylanna

Ik denk het niet, maar zou je werkelijk willen dat alles realistisch is???

----------


## Agnes574

als alles realistisch zou zijn,zouden we dan nog gelukkig zijn???

----------


## Petra717

Wat i8s de definitie van Gelukkig?

----------


## Agnes574

De definitie van Geluk? Dat weet ik niet hoor...zou ook maar iemand 100% gelukkig kunnen zijn zonder zorgen??

----------


## Petra717

Hangt dat niet af van de ernst van de zorgen?

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe ernstig moeten de zorgen zijn om ernstig te zijn??

----------


## Petra717

zo erg dat er sprookjes nodig zijn voor verlichting misschien?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk wel dat ik momenteel in sprookjes moet geloven,maar sprookjes duren meestal niet lang hé lieverd? Denk jij dat sprookjes werkelijkheid kunnen worden??

----------


## Ilse34

Heb je het al opgezocht?

----------


## Agnes574

Zou zoiets op te zoeken zijn?

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik weet niet of zoiets op te zoeken is, maar zou het niet gewoon zoveel mooier zijn als sprookjes toch werkelijkheid kunnen worden?

----------


## Agnes574

Als alle sprookjes werkelijkheid zouden kunnen worden, zouden alle mensen dan gelukkig zijn?

----------


## Luuss0404

Niet alle sprookjes hoeven ut te komen, maar zou het niet leuk zijn dat sommige 'sprookjes' werkelijkheid worden zodat we een beetje gelukkiger worden?

----------

